# It's Here....



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dealer called me yesterday to let me know it arrived, but had to many things going on to look. I did make it over today though - woohoo! But dang its big









It was going through their initial inspection so I got to do a sort of pre-PDI. Pointed out a couple of things and they had a few things they found from the factory. I'm having them mod the battery area to hold my dual 6v batter setup that I am used to. That got us into a long chat about battery hydrogen gas and why not to put one inside or where it could get inside.

We got the unit with the free standing dinette, since that is what was coming out of the plant first. I like it, but its odd not to see a booth in the camper.

The truck needs its hitch work and all, so hopefully by next weekend we'll have it home, just in time for us to see the Outback off to its new owner. (see my next post Kudos to Keystone)

I still need to get an Outback sticker on the camper though!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah Buddy!









Congrats on the new Raptor (Official Toy Hauler of Outbackers.com)!
I will be anxious to see it at the Ft. Steven's rally in April.

Just don't be surprised if you suffer acute separation anxiety when you see that Outback disapper over the horizon









Happy Trails, and good luck with the PDI.

Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Y-Guy, you might want to hold off on that Outback sticker until after the rally...










Not that we have anything up our sleeve.









Happy to hear the Raptor is in. By the way, is that bird Raptor or Dino Raptor?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad things are moving ahead on your new trailer. Lots of luck, Benedict, oooh I mean Y







Just kidding, best to you with your new wheels

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y....
Think pics!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Y-Guy
Glad to hear its in
You have to post some pics of the Raptor
For us common outbackers








Good luck with everything.
Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm with Jolly,

Where's the pics?!?!

Congrats on the new purchase! I hope you'll continue to stick around after the Outback is gone! You, along with the other moderators and Vern, have sure made this a great place to visit!

Jason


----------

